# waders,hooks and lead



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

well this is my first post here and i hate to sound like an a$$. but after tonight fishing trip im a little aggravated. on my five hour fishing trip tonight trying to catch a rockfish for turkey day dinner i have come up with absolutely nothing. all the time watching people in waders catch them one after another. granted im on the beach but i can cast just as far with a heavy surf pole as the waders. now if i have two guys walk out from "the spot to fish" on their way home with their limit of fish and tell me to fish there and then just as soon as i move all my stuff to the other side from where i was at just to have two more people wade out there sucks. but it sucks in an ok you got there first kinda way, i understand that. but after you have stood there for 5 hours and every hour two waders leave and before i can reel in two more are out there. clearly walking to right where i am trying to fish is just a pizz off. i understand sharing the beach and fishing etiquette but at what point do i just start yelling INCOMING and fish where ever i want to with disregard to anyones safety? as far as casting off to the side and past them, i would end up realing right into them and hooking them. so my main question to anyone who may read this, is should i just cast wherever i want just like they were going wherever they wanted to or retain my fishing etiquette and respect boundaries and safety? i know a miss cast resulting in a 4oz of lead to the head would hurt.

this was the VERY first time i was so pizzed that i cussed and lost my cool when some dude was trying to ask me a basic hello question. 45 minute drive and six bucks in gas later im home.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

were you at lesner?

i used to be that way, so i got some waders


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

no i was at the cbbt. 

i have never been one to get in the water at the beach. but say i go get waders, should i just walk right out in front of the other waders to?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> no i was at the cbbt.
> 
> i have never been one to get in the water at the beach. but say i go get waders, should i just walk right out in front of the other waders to?



No you might drown, there is a reason that they stop there. Then there is the guy with the wetsuit. It goes on and on keeping up with the Jone's.
Sorry you did not catch one but there are other places too.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> no i was at the cbbt.
> 
> i have never been one to get in the water at the beach. but say i go get waders, should i just walk right out in front of the other waders to?


Just go and buy you some waders and wade out to about hip deep and just cast your line out there. Don’t be afraid to wade next to a fisherperson just leave them a little room to be able to maneuver a little, you’ll know when your to close to a person fishing next to you. 

Good luck and welcome to the board.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Just go and buy you some waders and wade out to about hip deep and just cast your line out there. Don’t be afraid to wade next to a fisherperson just leave them a little room to be able to maneuver a little, you’ll know when your to close to a person fishing next to you.
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the board.


Exactly what he said. Just get out there, and mind your cast.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Sgt,

Were you bait or lure fishing? A fresh piece of bunker is always a good way to catch striper. 
I don't get in the water either. Last year when the conditions were right I also caught striper with lures in the day time... less crowded. Keep on trying and you will eventually fish your wish.

Good luck!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Never, ever knowingly cast a sinker at or in the vicinity of another fisherman. A 4 oz sinker to the head could do more than hurt, it could kill.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Never, ever knowingly cast a sinker at or in the vicinity of another fisherman. A 4 oz sinker to the head could do more than hurt, it could kill.


then why would a bunch of people knowingly walk out in front of someone trowing it?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow you are a very disgruntled person I must say!

Is this the first time it has happened to you?

If it is then expect it to happen more often because it happens to everyone. You just have to let it go and move on. Just remember not to stoop to there level of play! Did you ever ask them not to fish in front of you or did you just sit there and stare? If you are ever in NJ and try to fish the jetties here it happens all the time guys will sit under your pole and kast out.. It is just one of those things don't let it get to you. Someday someone is going to think the same thing about you!

tight lines
Rich


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> then why would a bunch of people knowingly walk out in front of someone trowing it?


I'm not familiar with the area or the local unwritten "rules". Maybe it is the way guys fish that spot. I know at Cape Point there is a pretty well known set of unwritten rules that keep things working smoothly. Even there you get guys that either don't know or don't care and are determined to do things their way. It can get a little ugly at times.....

With that being said i really don't think that you or anyone else would want to carry the burden of knowing that you had _knowingly_ caused injury (or worse) to a fellow angler.

It just isn't worth it.

Tommy


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Here's the problem--that place can only accomodate two or three people throwing from shore (especially if they're soaking bait), but you can line up 15 people shoulder to shoulder if they're in waders throwing lures.

That's not to say that if you get there first then you don't have the right to fish the place, but if you're throwing from shore you've basically claimed that entire beach for yourself by preventing anyone else from getting in. You certainly have the right to do that if you get there first, but there is a tradition of that place being fished by guys in waders tossing lures for stripers. It was still rude to just waltz out in front of you, though.

Generally people fishing from shore fish on the righthand side of the bridge, lure fishermen wading go on the left.

What I really love is when someone on shore shows up *after* there are guys out in the water and start throwing. Some sawed-off a-hole showed up there last fall and started throwing at us, often splashing down right in front of us. When I walked up to ask him to stop throwing over us, he went psycho and started threatening me. Then his drunk buddy got up out of the sand (he was facedown) and started screaming too.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Seriously, in that case I would have said "look, I was here first... do you mind giving me some room?". I'm sure that'd have gone over way better.

Just get some waders... you can fish in unison fairly easy in large groups without much hassle. When i'm fishing tight next to someone i'll wait until they cast, and get half way through there retrieve before I cast... that way we're not on top of each other but still fishing the same water. Usually at that location most bait fisherman will set up on the right side of the bridge, leaving room for those casting jigs on the left... if there is someone bait fishing tight to the bridge, i'll ask them if they mind me casting near them before I go... haven't met anyone yet who minded.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Cbbt*

I live down here and fish that area a lot. When I waltz up at night and see people fishing, all it takes in a friendly greeting and let them know exactly where I intend on fishing. I've never had a problem pizzing people off. 

Just like a marriage, communication is key. Fishing is fun, not war.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

get some cheap waders and join the fun, shore fishing is difficult, why make it even more difficult by not wading. a very wise man once said...."if you can't beat em join em"


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> then why would a bunch of people knowingly walk out in front of someone trowing it?



I never said the Jones's were smart!!!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*I say*

Walk in front of the ones in the Water casting.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

That's generally a lure spot in the Fall. 

Espically at night.

There are plenty of places to fish bait at Chicks. You don't need to be on top of the pilings to catch. Try moving 25 or 50 yards down the beach.

Chit, bottom fishing 1/4 mile from the bridge can catch ya dinner in that area.

Tell ya what. If you get over-run by the lure guys at the pilings, pack up and move a little West. There's some structure down there that's seldom fished. 

Or buy some waders and get in line.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

just get some waders and join in.first time a went out there , there was at 8 guys in the water. sure there some tangles but everyone usually pretty accommodating. 



SGT.Bunghole said:


> granted im on the beach but i can cast just as far with a heavy surf pole as the waders.


i dont know about your skills , but alot of us can toss a 1 1/2 - 2oz stingsilver perdy damn far 

and its not that much fun catchin schoolies on a "heavy surf pole"


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

*get waders!*

just bought me a pair about a week ago, best investment ive made in a while! for 89 bucks puts ya on the action! with a light a rod and cold beer its a blast playin with the schoolies! now go buy some waders and join the fun!


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

get the hint??????



............buy some damn waders


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Its funny! ...... Some of you waders could care less about placing your selves in front of a shore angler, but your the first ones to cry like a friggen baby when a boat pulls into your casting area.

I also wade, but if the guy onshore has been there, I respect his or her zone. Some people are afraid to wade out, or have physical limitations that may prevent them from doing so.

So what you guys are basically saying is.......SCREW HIM OR HER! So much for the sportsmanship that some of you try to preach on here.......eh?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Easy JL*

Get em, JL. Your gonna have cry babies no matter how POLITE you try to be. That's why you see me fish where I do, F**k em & feed em fish, cause they can't catch em......LOL....PEACE OUT.


----------



## joshsurfguy14 (Apr 26, 2005)

dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

HELLOFVA 1ST POST

WELCOME ABOARD


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


:--|:--|:--|:--|:--|

hopefully you'll wise up some day.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I do some wade fishing but the rule of thumb is if someone is sitting on the sand and is already fishing in the spot your heaed to wade fish find a new spot to wade, next rule of thumb is if you plan to fish from shore and someone is already wading in the spot you plan on fishing, find a different spot.

Life is to short to fight over fishing,,, just use common sence.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Well i guess what ill do is just go and get a pair of waders. So from now on when i am shore fishing and the waders move in i can just go out there as well.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Well i guess what ill do is just go and get a pair of waders. So from now on when i am shore fishing and the waders move in i can just go out there as well.


Always be ready for every situation. Hey that is why my last truck was called the rolling tackle box.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


I think you're gettin' a little carried away. That mentality right there that takes the fun out of it for everyone.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> I think you're gettin' a little carried away. That mentality right there that takes the fun out of it for everyone.


Lets just he's lucky he has never crossed me esp when im in the right.
Dude to cut someone's line is not cool i wouldn't do it you (and if you did cut mine with no provacation damn the waders im still gonna come out there)


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


Well if I was there first and my line got cut the least of his worries would be about the waders that he would be trying to swim in. I always look where I am and where others are and respect there space and would never have someone walk in front of me without me yelling "fore" or "incoming" before my cast!!! Just to let them know there in the wrong!  There is too much water for someone to be cutting lines and all that!!! Communication is the key positive or negative...negative especially when there drunk..:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks I think everyone gets the point so no threats or promises. 
Lets keep everything on a positive note and try to not start fights but help folks finds ways to catch more fish.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ya'll are preachin' to the choir. I don't know any P&S anglers who would cast at/over someone, move in RIGHT on top of someone or cut someone's line without reason. (Yes, there are reasons. I'm sure most of ya'll have either done it or seen it done while watchin' with approval.)

The Butt Sergeant said he's gettin' waders. Good for him. When in Rome and all. I bet he catches more fish, too.

But I still say ya'll have a good chance at a nice fish on bait to the West of that bridge.


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. Fished the other night and actually moved away from the pylons to allow the metal guys to fish and out fished most of them on bait. Between my self and another guy we were able to coexist with out any problems. You just have to give and take.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*hope josh switches to decafe*

Sounds a little personal for this dude. Hope he gets help.



joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Kill The Thread*

This is the stupidist crap I have ever read . If a fisherman on the beach & a wader can't occupy the same general area with out doing something dumb to one another, then your both "MORONS" . 
Just alternate casts and things should work smoothly. If the landshark is fishing bait on the bottom :fishing:, then yeah give him some space, the wader can still work around that if he has any courtesy .........PEACE OUT


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Whole heartedly agree on that 

in fact im looking at waders on Basspro.com any recomendations


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

redneckranger said:


> Whole heartedly agree on that
> 
> in fact im looking at waders on Basspro.com any recomendations


I have Hertz 2 ply boot hoofed. Good waders for cooler weather. I would recommend lighter breathable ones for wearing in your yak though, easier to move around......PEACE OUT


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> I have Hertz 2 ply boot hoofed. Good waders for cooler weather. I would recommend lighter breathable ones for wearing in your yak though, easier to move around......PEACE OUT


no yak how about anything that good for both spring and winter round here


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

Newsjeff has good point, there are some good spots away from the bridge. I hate to say it (yup I'm that old) but I saw stripers caught up and down that beach before the bridge was built. A little searching will reveal some good structure east and west of the bridge.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Spending two years living on Ocean View Avenue taught me a thing or two about that beach.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sanded Up*

Not as old as you Wilbur, but my family ran Bubba's Marina for Mr.& Mrs. Fisher, then the Lynnhaven Crab House till it was closed and tore down. Nice to see there is still an Ol' Salt still around.
Alot of that structure has sanded up over the years Wilbur. But there are sloughs all along both sides of the bridge out front, that hold some big fish.
There are some smaller hangs/snags inside the bridge that hold fish around them, but they are usually shoulder 2 shoulder with yahoos......PEACE OUT


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Chilly Water Waders*



redneckranger said:


> no yak how about anything that good for both spring and winter round here


Hey Red, I would look into neoprene if your looking for warmth. I think they can be a bit of a pain at times because they fit so tight, but it's hard to find loose for my fata**. My 2 ply are warm, you just have to dress warm under them: fleece top/bottom, Under Armor, or whatever floats your boat......PEACE OUT


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

cool thanks tug


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Not as old as you Wilbur, but my family ran Bubba's Marina for Mr.& Mrs. Fisher, then the Lynnhaven Crab House till it was closed and tore down. Nice to see there is still an Ol' Salt still around.
> Alot of that structure has sanded up over the years Wilbur. But there are sloughs all along both sides of the bridge out front, that hold some big fish.
> There are some smaller hangs/snags inside the bridge that hold fish around them, but they are usually shoulder 2 shoulder with yahoos......PEACE OUT


 I'm about 12 years older than you, we moved to Lookout Rd in 59, I worked for Chick, cleaning the beach and renting out rafts in 66, the last year they were there. There was a lady who lived next door to us who had been there since the 30's, she said there was a whole street of houses and a dance hall that washed away during a storm soon after they moved there. I've seen some of the foundations , likely the snags you were talking about. Down the beach were Buster's use to be a barge of big boulders sank in 60 or so, I know ther still there because my buddy still catches some nice tog there.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ol' Salt*

We''ll have to hook up sometime and do some fishing Wilbur and talk about the old days in Lynnhaven and beyond. Try and come to our meeting at Don Julios (across from old Second Alarm) on Shore Dr 11/30 @ 1830-1900......PEACE OUT.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

This chart can give you a round-about idea.


----------



## Wilbur (May 19, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> We''ll have to hook up sometime and do some fishing Wilbur and talk about the old days in Lynnhaven and beyond. Try and come to our meeting at Don Julios (across from old Second Alarm) on Shore Dr 11/30 @ 1830-1900......PEACE OUT.


 Thanks for the invite, I'll try to do that. What was the name of that place in 71, had dinner there before my Sr prom!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Captain's Pub*

I remember it being the Captain's Pub when I was a kid........PEACE OUT


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Newsjeff most all the snags, obstr, and spoil areas on the chart are gone, as in sanded up or washed away in Isabelle. There might be a new edition to that chart but no new surveys........PEACE OUT


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


HAHAHA this is the dumbist thing i have ever heard in my life HAHAHA come wanting 100 buck for new waders HAHAHA.WRONG


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tight Wad*



red_fish said:


> HAHAHA this is the dumbist thing i have ever heard in my life HAHAHA come wanting 100 buck for new waders HAHAHA.WRONG


Come on now Red, Don't be a "TIGHT WAD"  just get a damn pair of wader and get all up in that chit ....Plundering aint easy.......PEACE OUT


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

we need to start a new thread on waders and recomendations especially since its that time of the season when you go to the basspro site and there ALL on SALE!!!!!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

mud said:


> we need to start a new thread on waders and recomendations especially since its that time of the season when you go to the basspro site and there ALL on SALE!!!!!


Sounds like you got a job!!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

mud said:


> we need to start a new thread on waders and recomendations especially since its that time of the season when you go to the basspro site and there ALL on SALE!!!!!


 One was started a few days ago in the open forum


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

where can i get some waders for at least 100$$ that can stand cold water fishing for drum too? would much apperciate the help.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Waders*



05 grand slam said:


> where can i get some waders for at least 100$$ that can stand cold water fishing for drum too? would much apperciate the help.


Dick's Sporting, Sports Authority, Bass Pro Shop, or Cabelas' would be a good start. Should have no trouble finding some to your liking.......PEACE OUT.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

joshsurfguy14 said:


> dude i wade fish all the time i dont mean to sound mean but if u r scared to get in the water then dont fish cause if u hook one of those guys they will cut ur line then come to shore and want 100 bucks for new waders. and if the line gets to close they will cut it i have personally done it. so ur best thing would be to get waders and join the crowd


that was just bad...go bowling and give up fishing...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Wilbur said:


> Thanks for the invite, I'll try to do that. What was the name of that place in 71, had dinner there before my Sr prom!


Carleos?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Dyhard said:


> Carleos?


 Carleos (owned by Joe Shellotto)was across the street where Second Alarm used to be which is now Yellow Fins. Joe use to come play cards @ Bubba's Marina.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> This chart can give you a round-about idea.


NJ, 
That map seems out of date. That bar marked 6' on the right side of the bridge has shifted to the left side of the bridge.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*On Demand*

Skunkster, I checked out the chart and it is the newest edition. When you go online to these charts they will show you the latest updated chart to that day. 
With that being said, they only update: any new buoy placement, "REPORTED" shoaling, or anything they feel needed for safe operation/navigation. They do not resurvey everytime they put out a new chart edition......PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

TugCapn said:


> Skunkster, I checked out the chart and it is the newest edition. When you go online to these charts they will show you the latest updated chart to that day.
> With that being said, they only update: any new buoy placement, "REPORTED" shoaling, or anything they feel needed for safe operation/navigation. They do not resurvey everytime they put out a new chart edition......PEACE OUT




Udating my "NOTICE TO MARINERS" as I read this>


----------

